# Garden Hose ok for Water Changes?



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

So the adapter for my bathroom sink just does not work. I have garden hoses that can reach from my slop sink in the basement to the tank upstairs. My nitrates skyrocketed quickly and the only other option is to use a 5 gallon bucket, which, it being a 125gallon tank i'd rather not do that.

My question is, it is the garden hose that we have used around our yard for the past couple of years. They are good quality hoses and only 2 years old. Only water from the outside spickets have passed through them. Is this ok to use for water changes? They have buildups of white stuff on either ends which i'm guessing is calcium.

Thank you.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Generally, you are only supposed to use a hose rated safe for drinking water, as the body of a regular garden hose is often laced with biocides to keep algae from growing. If it's a drinking water hose, go for it. 
If not, you may be adding light quantities of algicides/biocides to the tank, especially in a warm water mix. I imagine as the hose is used and ages, it gets less, but that is a guess. I was tempted when my python broke, but decided to shell out for a safe hose.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Water from outdoor spiggot directly to fish tank? First, too cold, next, no chlorine treatment.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

"I have garden hoses that can reach from my slop sink in the basement to the tank upstairs."


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Get a rv hose that's good for drinking water. I got one thirty footer from Walmart.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

kalyke said:


> Water from outdoor spiggot directly to fish tank? First, too cold, next, no chlorine treatment.


Yes and no. The chlorine treatment doesn't matter if you splash it in, and change about 30%. If you have chloramines, it is a different matter, and you can use the usual treatments added just before you add water. 

I have old fashioned chlorine, and have a fairly large and successful fish breeding thing going here, with delicate fish. I do 30% weekly through a safe hose, and don't dechlorinate. That has worked perfectly for 20 years. 

Too cold is the real issue, depending on where you are. In Canada, I don't even have access to my outdoor faucet for another two months, and the water is chilly. But he's running for a garage sink, which should allow a little hot in the mix. That's easy to rig. The only issue I see is the hose quality. That matters.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

Hose quality can be bought in the RV section at any box store. States safe for drinking. I also am in a cold climate. If that is your case and you cannot rig up a warm water tap right away I had to heat part of my water on the stovetop and blend in the 5 gallon buckets prior to adding to the tank. I treated each bucket as my water at that time was horrid. Fish survived. I survived. Added bonus: I became very muscular by then end of winter! Good luck!


----------

